# Good one.  You really got me!



## Todd The Bod

This is for when someone plays a joke on you, so you're acknowledging that they got one over on you.  My lousy attempt is "Dobrze, masz mnie".  I only get to use Polish briefly daily at work which should explain my lousy attempt, but my co-workers really do seem to appreciate my effort and interest in their language, which is why I haven't just scrapped it.


----------



## Thomas1

I think you could use "Dobre! Masz mnie". I would be more inclined to use "dobre/niezłe, dałem się nabrać", though. There are more possibilities, I am sure.


----------



## NotNow

In such circustances, I have heard people say, u_dało ci się_.  

I don't know if this or Thomas' suggestion is more common.


----------



## Thomas1

I don't remember hearing it, which is not to say it's not used. I have a vague impression that it may be (taken as) ironic, but another Polish speaker's opinion on this one would surely be helpful.

I've heard "udało ci się mnie nabrać". If you say it with a jolly intonation, it will be a positive comment on someone's joke.


----------



## Rusak963

NotNow said:


> In such circustances, I have heard people say, u_dało ci się_.
> 
> I don't know if this or Thomas' suggestion is more common.



I think you could say: Dobre. To ci się udało. Rather than "udało ci się" only. "To" meaning the joke, pun, prank, whatever. The whole phrase can mean that soemone got fooled and he's admitting that or that someone is complimenting you on a good joke.


----------



## majlo

Rusak beat me to it, but _Dobre, to ci się udało. _would be my choice too.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thank you very much, everybody!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I think you could use "Dobre! Masz mnie". I would be more inclined to use "dobre/niezłe, dałem się nabrać", though. There are more possibilities, I am sure.


 "Masz mnie" jest żywą kalką z angielskiego, jeżeli ktoś to używa to musiał się świeżo zetknąć z potoczną angielszczyzną.
"Nabrałeś mnie", albo "dałem się nabrać" jest bardziej po polsku.


----------



## majlo

A może _you got me there _jest w języku angielskim żywą kalką z języka polskiego?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Jeszcze zanim zaczalem mowic po angielsku, zawsze uzywalem: "(No to) tu mnie masz!".....

Nie widze wiec kalki z angielskiego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> Jeszcze zanim zaczalem mowic po angielsku, zawsze uzywalem: "(No to) tu mnie masz!".....
> 
> Nie widze wiec kalki z angielskiego.


 
Ja natomiast nie widzę tutaj logicznego wynikania. Czy twierdzisz, że sam wymyśliłeś ten zwrot, a nie usłyszałeś go od kogoś, kto skopiował go z angielskiego? Być może oba wyrażenia są kalką z trzeciego języka. Ja osobiście, znając dobrze polszczyznę XX-wieczną nie spotkałem się z tym wyrażeniem ani w rozmowach ani literaturze. Może jakiś badacz języka polskiego coś o tym wie?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Wpisz sobie w google to przekonasz sie, ze jest to zwrot bardzo popularny w mowie potocznej....


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> znając dobrze polszczyznę XX-wieczną



Mate, it's long gone.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Mate, it's long gone.


 We are not dead, buddy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> Wpisz sobie w google to przekonasz sie, ze jest to zwrot bardzo popularny w mowie potocznej....


 Nie zaprzeczam, ale to nie zmienia faktu że jest to kalka angielska. 

Dawniej za błąd uważano "w międzyczasie" co jest kalką niemiecką. (Było ich kiedyś mnóstwo, i większość nadal żyje). Dziś kopiuje się na potęgę angielszczyznę. Większość tych kalek pochodzi od niekompetentnych tłumaczy z gazet internetowych.


----------



## majlo

I have to agree on that with Ben Jamin, as for the calques, I mean. Another one being _póki co _from Russian, for example. Even though I myself tend to avoid them I don't consider them to be the evil incarnate, and I wouldn't have a problem with "tu mnie masz".

By the way, Ben Jamin, who said you were?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> By the way, Ben Jamin, who said you were?


 You said "It's long gone". As long as we're alive the language is not dead.


----------



## majlo

But it doesn't mean that it's predominant.


----------



## Kos

While reading this I was also thinking that there isn't a completely direct translation.  Like arturolczykowski said, you can sometimes find translations for such phrases online on google, but I'm weary of some things on google.  I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you native Polish speakers notice an "English language influence" in everyday Polish? Such as words that appear to be recently taken directly from English and adapted into Polish, like Ben Jamin's example of "w międzyczasie."


----------



## majlo

Yes, there are plenty of loan words and/or calques in Polish. Inasmuch as _w międzyczasie _was loaned from German, horrible expressions like _mieć seks _or _mieć dobry czas _are direct calques from English. Another one which I recently debated on with a friend of mine is _dokładnie_ (exactly). Like I stated before I generally try to avoid them, but those which I find better than the Polish equivalents are acceptable; to me at least.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kos said:


> While reading this I was also thinking that there isn't a completely direct translation. Like arturolczykowski said, you can sometimes find translations for such phrases online on google, but I'm weary of some things on google. I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you native Polish speakers notice an "English language influence" in everyday Polish? Such as words that appear to be recently taken directly from English and adapted into Polish, like Ben Jamin's example of "w międzyczasie."


 If you can read Polish I can recomend you reading the news service onet.pl. It consists in a large part of foreign agency news translated from English to Polish. They are full of calques from English, due to hurried work, made by translators paid by page, and poorly trained in Polish language. These are numerous syntax/phrasal calques, like the ones mentioned by Majlo, but also lexical calques, which are less conspicuous, like:
armia, from army (in most cases it should be wojsko, or siły zbrojne, or wojska lądowe, armia has a more narrow meaning in Polish, it means a large group of troops under one commander, acting independent at the theatre of war
mężczyzna, from man. In Polish mężczyzna is a word very strongly marked by biological gender, usually used in contrast to woman. In most uses man should be translated as: człowiek, osoba, osobnik, sprawca, przechodzień, podejrzany, zatrzymany, klient, pasażer, gość, etc, etc, i.e. with a specific designation of the person. Mężczyzna should be used when there are two persons, and the other is a woman, or when speaking about biological or social aspects of being a man, and not a woman.

There are hundreds of such calques in every new article, and many of them have sneaked into writing of journalists, and from the press into colloquial speech.


----------



## Kos

I read Polish and Polish news sites a lot, and now that you mention it, I do see a great deal of calques in articles. Since I'm not a completely fluent Polish speaker, I sometimes don't think much of them. However, some do catch my eye such as the distinction between "wojsko" and "armia" that you stated. These claques cause me a bit of trouble sometimes because they seem like good translations at first, but actually may be completely incorrect.


----------



## majlo

Another one: police officer often becomes _oficer policji _in Polish while it should be _funkcjonariusz policji._

If you're interested in it, Kos, you might find this blog interesting.


----------



## Kos

Thanks a lot for the recommendation majlo.  I read through some of that blog. It's quite interesting what one can find. The blog appears to be written by an average everyday person opposed to a news site journalist. Would you consider more "professional" sites like www.gazeta.pl to have less claques/translation mistakes?


----------



## majlo

Yeah, Miskidomleka's author seems to be just a regular guy who only happens to be acquainted with Polish much better than some of our professional journalists. Not once has Gazeta.pl been mocked by him so I would definitely recommend it as a good source of both calques and silly mistakes.


----------



## Kos

Thanks for everything majlo.   By the way, your English is awesome!  If I didn't know that your native language was Polish, I would've completely thought you were a native English speaker.


----------



## majlo

Now, I feel flattered.


----------

